# Best to have a litter box?



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been wondering...
is easier to use a litter box for a hedgie or just use fleece liners and wash them?
I'd think that fleece liners would be easier... but it seems most people use litter boxes even though they have fleece liners.
Thanks,
hr


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Litter box with liners is definately easier. I find that hedgie poop can get pretty stuck onto fabric. If your hedgie uses a litter box then it's just like cleaning hte cat box every morning. I even use a litter scoop. Less laundry in the long run. And a bag of Yesterdays News litter can last for a long time for a hedgie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use a hi-corner litter pan and also a plastic glad ovenware dish under the wheel both filled with YesterdaysNews


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it's kind of hit or miss depending on the hog. 

I have one for my hedgie - she uses it sometimes on her own... but at a frequency that leads me to believe she only used it by accident. She goes on her wheel when left to her own devices or peels back her liner and uses a corner or edge when there's no wheel (eg, when she sprained her leg and we had to take out the wheel). We use little wheel mats for under the wheel - smaller pieces of fleece that we take out daily so we don't have to wash her entire liner until a few days pass and she's made a right mess of everything with kibble crumbs and peepee paw prints.

Mostly, we use the litter box with her. Um... poor phrasing... how to describe? When she's out for playtime and she starts making pointy bottom/raised tail, that's when it comes into play. We'll hold her, she gets in the stance to go, and we make sure her rear is "aimed" in such a way that the messies drop into the litter box.

So, yeah, I'd say go ahead and get a litterbox, but you may end up using it a tad differently than intended


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the hedgehog. Some hedgehogs will not use a litterbox no matter how much we try to convince them. Others are very acceptable to the idea. Try a low sided pan in front of the wheel. Some will also choose to use a certain corner of the cage and either a few paper towels or a shallow pan placed there will work. I've had a few that even preferred to have a private potty area so they got two igloos. One with paper towel on the bottom for a potty and the other igloo for a bed.


----------

